# Beretta 84FS



## Planoracer (Nov 16, 2012)

I recently acquired a gently used 84FS.I took it to the range and am very happy with how it feels and shoots.I would like to improve the sights and the grips.Any other 80 series users out there?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have two 84BB's. Both have walnut grip panels. One checkered and one smooth. I'm fine with the factory sights on both. 

Yours has the checkered plastic grip panels if I recall correctly. What is it about the sights that you don't like?

BTW.....welcome to the forum. :smt039


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the site!

I'll move this to the Beretta sub-forum, in hopes you'll get more views from Beretta fans over there.


----------



## Rev579 (Mar 3, 2013)

The 84fs sights are different from the 84b, in that the FS has a 3-dot setup and the b is a dot-and-post setup. 
With two-dot sights, also called dot-and-post sights, the sight alignment should be just as if the sights had no dots. The front sight should be centered in the rear sight opening, and the top of the front sight should be in line with the top of the rear sight. 
With Beretta Series 81 pistols the front sight dot will be partially obscured. Most people hold the aligned sights on the target as shown below.


----------

